

UML- Useless Meaningless Lousy? - abhirakshit
http://blog.architexa.com/2011/07/uml-useless-meaningless-lousy-2/

======
keithnoizu
Hm. I like sketching out my initial architecture in diagram mode before
digging into the code. Forward and reverse engineering saves a bit of time and
it's easier to play with various approaches at the class/model level.

I think it boils down to personal preference although I can't help but believe
that some up front planning (uml or otherwise) is going to be more
consistantly effective than just jumping in and coding. No matter how many
WIMP type questions you avoid.

~~~
vineet
Good point.

Someone (I think Martin Fowler) suggested spending 2-3 days upfront sketching
the big architectural points. I generally think that is a good idea.

But I do like OP's analogy of UML being used to make the maps that us
programmers will use.

I guess I am looking forward to the day when we don't have to make our maps
manually.

